# Section for a Nilfisk, Krazle, Karcher



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Any thoughts about a section for a Nilfisk, Krazle, Karcher?

Seems there are some great little threads all over the place with exploded views problems and fixes plus thrid party spares but would be much better in one place.

Paul


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

I think the 'tools' section surfices ok for that tbh..


----------

